# Hello, looking for Spray King Terminator parts



## Iversjohnson (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm looking for a diagram or parts list for my Terminator. Drips and leaks aren't fixing themselves anymore. Specifically, I need o rings for my stator tubes and a new head for my knockdown gun.
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

You can call Spray King direct for parts... Have fun though LOL I had a bad experience with a spray hose I bought from them with manufacturing defects... besides that they are ok. http://www.spraykingmfg.com/


----------

